# Error trying to log in



## UberCoaster (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone else getting errors when trying to log into the Flex app? Looks like Amazon is having all kinds of issues due to Prime Days starting at 2:00.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Same here, error codes 03-003 and 03-005. I have a block scheduled as well, so hope it’s resolved shortly. Will update


----------



## Bvtartist (May 17, 2017)

I cannot login in either. I contacted support but have not gotten a response yet.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Happen here in Philly as well. Red error message.


Tank_Driver said:


> Same here, error codes 03-003 and 03-005. I have a block scheduled as well, so hope it's resolved shortly. Will update


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Back to normal for me here (DLA5).


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Yesterday was a shitshow...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AmazonFlexDrivers/comments/8ze35i


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You will get paid nevertheless.

I didn't have the problem nor was I signed out at any point yesterday.


----------

